# Vet Visit Today



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

And hopefully the last one for quite a while! I'm pretty sure I've paid the vet's mortgage over the past several weeks









Anyway, Lex is 24.8 pounds and 14" at the shoulder, give or take because she really wouldn't sit still and wanted to sniff the measuring tape lol. She's a little bit lanky right now (long body) but the vet said she seems to be developing nice and slowly. She was 12 weeks this past Saturday. 

I did have a bit of a problem though. One of the vet technicians (and aspiring veterinarian I discovered today) made a strange comment for the second time. The first time we ever visited the office she made the comment "oh you're gonna be fun when you're older" in a very sarcastic tone. The 8 week old puppy was whining while having her nails clipped. The second visit, we had a different vet tech. Today, she made the exact same comment in the same sarcastic tone because Lex tried to come towards me when her heart was being listened to. So the vet tech restrained her, and she stopped moving and didn't make a peep while she was getting her shots. 

So, my question is this- Would you say something to her, to the vet, or not at all? Lex is done with her routine shots/exams etc for a year, so unless something comes up, I won't be seeing her for awhile. The tech is probably 18 or 19, she actually went to the same HS that I did, but was a few years younger than me. Do I chalk it up to age? I just thought it was unprofessional, and unnecessary. This pup has never growled, snapped, bitten, or even put it's little dog mouth on anyone there, so it bothers me. It also doesn't help that on our first visit she also said "I hope you don't grow up to be one of those nasty Shepherds". 

Maybe I'm over reacting. What do you think?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I think I would have said something, at the very least that her comments were unprofessional. Not to mention, if the techs come in afraid of the your dog because it's a GSD, Lex is totally going to sense their fear which could thus make _her_ afraid and more difficult to handle. I really hate when people stereotype dogs and it's unfair of them to do that. I don't think you're overreacting at all. These people are working with animals, they need to be open minded to all breeds and species! Ugh. I don't think it would be out of line to speak up if a sarcastic comment is made the next time you visit. Plus, you are completely entitled to find a new vet with techs that are more willing to work with you and Lex.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Dont waste your breath! Sounds like she has no clue.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:Maybe I'm over reacting


I don't think so. Hopefully this person finds a different career. 



> Quote: So, my question is this- Would you say something to her, to the vet, or not at all?


If you wanted to comment I would say make it to the vet. But if they are a good vet you should not have to comment at all as they should notice their employee behavior as unacceptable.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I bet this particular tech unfortunately will become one of the vets on this board that appropriately complain about - if she makes it. 

Whether I say something usually depends on my mood, and typically I don't bother unless I have to deal with them regularly. Then I would say something to the vet too.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

My vets always let me restrain my own dogs for most procedures. My one had to have stitches out of her face last week and she stood perfectly still for me - the last one just under her eye she pulled back once but then was fine to get it out. I know she would have fought a stranger. The trust just isn't there for something uncomfortable or painful but my dogs would do just about anything for me.

Being restrained by a stranger like that can be stressful and may make the dog struggle even more. GSD's are meant to be aloof and may not be comfortable with a stranger restraining them! I've never asked the vets to allow me to restrain my dogs myself - they just automatically bring me in with no tech. The techs might stop into the exam room to say hello to me or the dog but that's about it.
I did have one vet who insisted on having the tech hold my dog for her shots. This was my first GSD who was not aggressive but was a little uncomfortable with new people. I tried to tell the vet it'd be best if I held her, but the vet insisted on the tech. The dog didn't even flinch at the shot...and I never went back to that vet. I just went to that clinic because I couldn't get a convenient appointment at my regular vet.

Anyway - I would see if you can restrain your pup yourself!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

I would say something to your vet about this. If it was one of my employees I would want to know that they are not representing my practice very well. These sarcastic comments are over the line, IMO. 

If she really wants to be a vet she's going to have to learn how to cultivate a friendly relationship with clients. If she continues to make rude comments when she becomes a vet, she's going to have a hard time keeping clients.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

My old man cat is an Ocelot! A VERY big cat, even though he is 16 years old and been declawed and has cancer and has lost most of this massive body weight. My vet considers him an exotic of sorts. I have to take him in with a leather horse blanket, he still has his hind claws. When we get in there, Doc gives me what I need to do the exam, thermometer, meds, etc. He doesnt hardly touch Herc out of respect of the old cat and he knows how I feel about him. I love this vet, if for some reason there was someone acting and saying something like this, I would simply say that I didnt get along with them personaly and think that there was a personality clash and would rather them not be involved in the care of my pet. The same way I would do it for a child, parent, spouse or any other family member/friend. This way, you have things your way without feeling guilty (I always feel guilty when I have to pass judgement on someone like that I dont know, dont know what kind of day they might have had etc.) and without worry of repeat situations such as what you have experienced.

Just my two cents.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would not make your dog a stranger at the vet's though. I would go regularly, walk in, weigh the dog if the scale is available, or get pets and treats from the vet techs. 

This is your commitment to assure that this vet tech's remark does not come true. 

I take puppies regularly to the vet and do not have any that spaz from being there. They are not nuts in the waiting room, and when they are really hurting, the vet is not required to look past their general fear, distrust, etc for just being there. 

It is also one of the only places in this county where I can take a dog inside. 

I let other people get their hackles up about little stuff. None of the people working at my vet's office are nervous our embarrassed when I come in because of a complaint.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I make sure to make vet visits fun for the pup. Usually armed with treats and start young on getting them used to being handled and restrained. I also generally do my own dogs nails but will ask the vets to do them when I am in so the pup gets used to being handled by others. I know the Shepherds around here are generally not the greatest of temperament but I am ALWAYS complimented on my dogs behavior because it IS something that I focus on when they are young. 

Something to keep in mind is vets have to deal with ALL kinds of dogs and many of them are ill tempered or ill socialized. To me their comments are not that big of a deal and at best I may have made light of the situation, like "yep, she will be one of your most fun clients!" But it is up to you to prove them wrong by working with and teaching your pup to be used to being poked and prodded. Get her used to having her mouth, eyes, ears, feet, tail and entire body being handled. Teach her to stand calmly while being handled and so the vet can easily listen to her heart and lungs. Teach her to lay on her side while having her nails done and to lay calmly while her feet are handled. Yes, I do understand that none of this would have been accomplished by this past visit but this is something I start with my pups from the day they come home. By the time they are adults they are used to being handled and vet visits are a breeze and, at least for me, filled with compliments from my vets about how well behaved my dogs have become. Yes, I do warn them as soon as they come in "if you bend your knees Tika WILL try to sit on your lap" and "when you do any part of Rayne's exam she WILL try to huff in your ear".


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

On hearing such comments - even from my vet - I asked if GSDs actually were a problem in the practice. I didn't take the comments personally, but wondered where they came from. My vet told me that half or more of the GSDs they see are very difficult to work with. As others have said, the only thing to be done about that is to heed the information and do your best to ensure your GSD is not one of "those" GSDs.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MartieOn hearing such comments - even from my vet - I asked if GSDs actually were a problem in the practice. I didn't take the comments personally, but wondered where they came from. My vet told me that half or more of the GSDs they see are very difficult to work with. As others have said, the only thing to be done about that is to heed the information and do your best to ensure your GSD is not one of "those" GSDs.


My vet told me that most of the GSD's in his practice were a problem and my dog was a pleasure. 

OP, since the comments bothered you, I would take the time and call the vet to let him/her know, otherwise you are not going to be able to develope a relationship with this office that you are comfortable with.

I LOVE my vet and their office. Yes, I can get cheaper care elsewhere, but I like them and value their opinions.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree with selzer and Ruq, frequent vet visits are great for the dog AND the staff. 

Now that's she's too big to weigh at home, we usually take Anna up there to get weighed (I meant to do this yesterday actually). It let's Anna know that bad stuff doesn't always happen at the vet and let's the vet techs see her. Plus she sees other dogs and people. A five minute visit can be well worth it in the long run. 

I'd chalk the comments up to an ignorant teenager who should be gone in a few months.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

it does make you wonder though, if there are a large number of shepherds with problems at the vet, if its the sheps/owners or if it si the vet/techs. 

Some people put dogs at ease, others put them on guard. Just a thought though. 

As you dog gets older, if they approach him warily he may react with nervous behavior which will solidify their opinion of the breed. If this happens, ask the shepherd owners in your training club who they use as a vet. I truly believe that there are some vets and techs that need to find another profession.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

> Quote:it does make you wonder though, if there are a large number of shepherds with problems at the vet, if its the sheps/owners or if it si the vet/techs.
> Some people put dogs at ease, others put them on guard. Just a thought though.


Good point. I would wager it's some of both. My trainer has a great vet that he's always gone to. This vet has such quiet nonchalant manner that even the sharper of my trainer's dogs stay calm for just about any procedure. Some people just have a natural ability to help dogs stay calm, other people, not so much.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Stephanie17s "oh you're gonna be fun when you're older" in a very sarcastic tone.


I really have no problem with that one.



> Originally Posted By: Stephanie17s
> "I hope you don't grow up to be one of those nasty Shepherds".
> 
> Maybe I'm over reacting. What do you think?


That one is over the line in my mind.

Fortunately my dogs have always been popular with at least the females at the vets office. I know the male vet will never see my current guy again and that's fine with all of us as I prefer the two females anyway. He was always fine with the male tech and the male orthopedist and neurologist but neither of us really cared for the male at my vet's office.
Last visit the main vet opened his folder and exclaimed "what is this dangerous dog label doing in here?" My wife explained the last visit and the vet added a comment to it "Only to Dr.XXX loves everyone else"


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

So many wonderful points. Thanks for everyone's input. I will say something if it happens again, but hopefully by then either she won't be there, or she will be more professional. 

I am going to call the office and see if they don't mind me coming in every week or two so she can get weighed and get treats from the staff. I don't see why they would have an issue with that. 

I don't want my dog to become a statistic. I am always worried about that. We had missed the start of puppy class with the local training school when Lex came home with me, but she will be starting classes there very soon. I have been working with her at home as much as possible. She gets groomed, ears cleaned, nails clipped, feet touched, manipulated into different positions, etc daily by myself and friends who have offered to help. She is doing well, but of course there are still things to work on. 

I do obedience sessions with her a couple times a day, so that when we get to class, she isn't miles behind the other pups. I am doing my best to help her develop into an intelligent, stable dog who is a pleasure to be around, and not one that is feared wherever we go.


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: selzerI truly believe that there are some vets and techs that need to find another profession.


Ditto!

The practice my MIL takes her cats to has one vet that is just awful... She's afraid of cats! And a friend of mine took her Anatolian Shepherds (large LGD breed) there as well, and she said this same vet is also afraid of large dogs!! It's a small animal vet, so they're just working with cats and dogs, and she's afraid of the cats and the large dogs.









I love my vet and her techs. They've always treated my GSDs well and given good comments about them. Bosco would come in announcing his presence very loudly, but he was so good for them and they knew he was just being silly when he barked upon entering the place. The vet also gives the dogs plenty of pets and such to make them feel comfortable. I've never heard any bad comments out of any of their mouths.


----------

